# Christmas might be coming early for my parents.



## JennH (Nov 5, 2013)

Today I was talking to my mom on the phone. 

Mom: Your dad wants to talk to you. 
Me: Sure! 
Dad: I'm out of soap
Me: OK...
Dad: Your mom says you're probably saving it for Christmas. But I'm out now.
Me: Sure, well...
Dad: All we have is that icky white Dial soap. I don't like it.
Me: Oh...
Dad: And your mom bought me some fancy soap. I don't like it.
Me: OK, well...
Dad: If it's for Christmas, I can put the tree up tomorrow. You can wrap it and everything. I'll save the paper and bow and wrap what's left at Christmas and put it under the tree.

Just to be clear, up until last year when I started making soap, my parents exclusively used that "icky white Dial soap" and had for as long as I can remember. I think I'll be stopping by this weekend to bring him his fix.


----------



## osso (Nov 5, 2013)

That's funny and sweet


----------



## kazmi (Nov 5, 2013)

That is hilarious!!!!  Your family sounds very 'supportive'  LOL


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 5, 2013)

That's so funny, and cool!  I was totally imagining your conversation as a bit on Prairie Home Companion, where he phones his dad.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh My, that is SO my family. ha ha. My parents are hooked too. I just got a "request" like that today myself, except that it was my mom asking me to make a Sake based soap for anti-aging purposes.  too funny


----------



## TVivian (Nov 6, 2013)

That's adorable! I wish my parents wanted my soaps so badly  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the story - and your dad's solution to the "problem"!  Just put the tree up early!  



Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 6, 2013)

Made me laugh out loud. Love it


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Nov 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!  your dad is hilarious!!!!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2013)

I love this.  I haven't managed to convert my dad or my sisters but I was able to wean my husband away from commercial liquid hand soap.  Small victories.


----------



## JennH (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah dad's quite the funny man. And supportive. He made me a wooden log mold  and he saw a soap mold at an auction and got it for me. The one from the auction is interesting. It has metal dividers????


----------



## Delynnr (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds almost identical to the conversation I had with my dad about salsa today. It is nice to have the fruits of our labors appreciated isn't it?


----------



## Ancel (Nov 10, 2013)

So sweet, and so encouraging!


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

JennH said:


> Today I was talking to my mom on the phone.
> 
> Mom: Your dad wants to talk to you.
> Me: Sure!
> ...



I don't blame him. I stopped getting my regular odds and ends from a friend of mine sometime ago. I need someone to send me anice soap now. Love the smell.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 12, 2013)

That's such a cute story.  My family is like that though too.  Especially my cousin and my husband.  I'ts really nice when you have a great support system.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to go

Sent from my SM-T210R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw, dads are great!


----------



## evantastic (Nov 13, 2013)

aw thats great. My parents are the same way....any time they run out of soap they ask when they can get more


----------

